# Wiggle bike shipping box



## AndyCarolan (11 Jul 2010)

Before I chop this up and throw it out, does anybody want a large wiggle cardboard shipping box? It's the one my Focus MTB arrived in. 

Free but it would need to be collected


----------



## biggs682 (11 Jul 2010)

hi where about are you based as i could use this if local to wellingborugh , northants.

martin



AndyCarolan said:


> Before I chop this up and throw it out, does anybody want a large wiggle cardboard shipping box? It's the one my Focus MTB arrived in.
> 
> Free but it would need to be collected


----------



## AndyCarolan (11 Jul 2010)

biggs682 said:


> hi where about are you based as i could use this if local to wellingborugh , northants.
> 
> martin
> 
> ...



Martin, im a fair distance from there in Norwich


----------



## biggs682 (11 Jul 2010)

andy

thats a bit to far

many thanks martin



AndyCarolan said:


> biggs682 said:
> 
> 
> > hi where about are you based as i could use this if local to wellingborugh , northants.
> ...


----------

